# Acura Reliability



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi friends,
How reliable is an Acura MDX? Can an MDX take as much punishment as say a Toyota Highlander? I am just nervous about Acura's transmission. Your thoughts?
Thank you!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Consumer Reports.


----------



## DrSavelli (Aug 24, 2016)

My 2005 has 215k miles, and transmission is still okay. Change the transaxle fluid frequently if you are worried. Mine is driven only in the mountains - 3k to 7k above sea level. I stopped Ubering with it because of bad fuel economy and crazy high California gas prices. All in all a great car, and bullet proof in the snow when using snow specific tires.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Change the oil every 5k and transmission fluid every 15k and it will last a long time. Acura would be about the only higher end luxury car that doesn't require crazy expensive oil changes and other maintenance like BMW or Audi for example.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

@Risab1981 has solid advice for any rideshare car. full synthetic oil changes every 5,000 miles, transmission drain and fill every 15,000 miles using the factory fluid. both are easy to do on an Acura.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Acura is virtually a Honda. It has a weaker transmission that can be dealt with by changing the fluid constantly (Every 15-30k miles). Other than that it's bullet proof. With basic maintenance it'll last a long time. I wouldn't compare it to a Toyota though.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

It looks like Lexus is the only luxury brand which keeps things headache free. But Lexus is just too freaking expensive. Infinity is Nissan, it also has week transmission.
Anyways, thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

In the past, MDX models from 2001-2006 are known to have transmission problems. I don’t know what year you have but it’s hard to tell the reliability the newer it is. It’s disappointing because I really liked the 2004-2006 generation.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

rideshare2870 said:


> In the past, MDX models from 2001-2006 are known to have transmission problems. I don't know what year you have but it's hard to tell the reliability the newer it is. It's disappointing because I really liked the 2004-2006 generation.


Actually I don't own one, I was thinking of getting one. But I think I cannot trust Acura and Infinity, and ofourse German cars. I should consider Lexus, and Lexus only.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Actually I don't own one, I was thinking of getting one. But I think I cannot trust Acura and Infinity, and ofourse German cars. I should consider Lexus, and Lexus only.


I always find myself buying Toyota products myself. I was going to buy an 2005 MDX at one point but decided to play it safe and get a 2006 Sienna instead. The Sienna works better for rideshare anyways. I also bought a Corolla this year because buying a Toyota is like placing a bet on a horse that always wins. I've bought quite a few Toyotas now and although I try to buy something else when I'm car shopping, I always find myself steering back to a Toyota. Lexus is even better; you can't expect nothing less from a Toyota product.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Be careful with a first generation MDX. Potential trans issues, especially if the previous owners did not maintain them well.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Actually I don't own one, I was thinking of getting one. But I think I cannot trust Acura and Infinity, and ofourse German cars. I should consider Lexus, and Lexus only.


If you think buying a Lexus will guarantee a worry free existence of that vehicle, I have a bridge to sell you.

Any car and every car can have issues. Honda and Toyota and Subaru and Hyundai are extremely reliable vehicles, but that doesn't mean they can't break down because of poor maintenance or factory defects that manifest later on in the vehicle's life.

Basing a vehicle purchase, especially when you're talking about such a large amount of money when it comes to a Luxury SUV on a false pretense that just because it's a Lexus it won't have issues or is THAT much less likely to have issues would be silly.

Sticking with a reliable brand is a great start, however, again when it comes to such an insane amount of money, you have to consider other aspects of your purchase and factor them in.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

Ok beloved friends, I thought alot about it. And I want to play it safe. Reliability and resale value are the strengths of Lexus. So I am going with a Lexus RX450HL. Acura and Infinity are nice too, but I have something for Toyota/Lexus. That transmission issue on Honda/Acura is something taken to be seriously. A friend's brand new Accord blew up a transmission at 55k miles, and I can never forget that. I have beaten up three Toyotas so far, and they performed like champs with no problems whatsover. Lexus is Toyota, and I am sure it will not disappoint me. I have faith in Toyota.
I am going with it, need your well wishes.
Thank you so much.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Ok beloved friends, I thought alot about it. And I want to play it safe. Reliability and resale value are the strengths of Lexus. So I am going with a Lexus RX450HL. Acura and Infinity are nice too, but I have something for Toyota/Lexus. That transmission issue on Honda/Acura is something taken to be seriously. A friend's brand new Accord blew up a transmission at 55k miles, and I can never forget that. I have beaten up three Toyotas so far, and they performed like champs with no problems whatsover. Lexus is Toyota, and I am sure it will not disappoint me. I have faith in Toyota.
> I am going with it, need your well wishes.
> Thank you so much.
> 
> ...


Wow, it has third row seats.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Ok beloved friends, I thought alot about it. And I want to play it safe. Reliability and resale value are the strengths of Lexus. So I am going with a Lexus RX450HL. Acura and Infinity are nice too, but I have something for Toyota/Lexus. That transmission issue on Honda/Acura is something taken to be seriously. A friend's brand new Accord blew up a transmission at 55k miles, and I can never forget that. I have beaten up three Toyotas so far, and they performed like champs with no problems whatsover. Lexus is Toyota, and I am sure it will not disappoint me. I have faith in Toyota.
> I am going with it, need your well wishes.
> Thank you so much.
> 
> ...


Are you planning on buying that to Uber in?!!?? In today's climate?

Also, are you planning on running XL in it? Like I advised you earlier, you may want to do a bit of research, before diving into such a large purchase. I remember reading that it has 0 leg room in the back, and will not fit any adult comfortably, only small children. You'll PISS people off picking them up in that and trying to shove them back there.

Spending 60k on an Luxury SUV to beat up doing Uber in 2019 is ABSOLUTELY insane. In 2014? maybe...but now? You're going to be doing X and Pool rides trying to find any work in this over saturated, surge-less climate, in a 60K Luxury SUV.

I wish you nothing but good luck, but damn dude...you're talking crazy shit here :wink:


----------



## DrSavelli (Aug 24, 2016)

Wow, what a rig! My personal opinion...Uber doesn't deserve for you to run that beauty into the ground with their absurd psychological tricks, and definitely not for rock bottom rates with crazy cost of living increases happening. I always felt like to justify driving for Uber Lyft in the first place, you should find the cheapest most disposable most efficient vehicle possible. Only with full autonomy over the compensation aspect, would I take such a risk with a high-end vehicle. But what do I know?, I know longer drive for these companies. No hate. Hope it helps you make more money!!


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Acura is virtually a Honda. It has a weaker transmission that can be dealt with by changing the fluid constantly (Every 15-30k miles). Other than that it's bullet proof. With basic maintenance it'll last a long time. I wouldn't compare it to a Toyota though.


How about timing belt?? Thats another thing to worry about.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

2starDriver said:


> How about timing belt?? Thats another thing to worry about.


Not really, as long as it's replaced on time. Some models (4 cylinders) don't even have timing belts and use timing chains instead.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Not really, as long as it's replaced on time. Some models (4 cylinders) don't even have timing belts and use timing chains instead.


That means extra time and $$$ along with trans fluid. This explains why mdx way cheaper than qx60
There are tons of 2016 mdx with packages around 25k. You can not even find base black 2016 qx60 under 30k in socal.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Car Complaints - only site you'll ever need.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

SurginGeneral said:


> Car Complaints - only site you'll ever need.


That's what I use!


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

rideshare2870 said:


> That's what I use!


Heck yeah! It's the best resource I've found. Easy to browse, and you can read through all of the factory tech. service bulletins (TSBs), recalls, and other issues real registered owners are facing with their vehicles.

Should be a regular read for anyone buying a new car. Especially us drivers where we need reliability and long term quality as top priorities


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Ok beloved friends, I thought alot about it. And I want to play it safe. Reliability and resale value are the strengths of Lexus. So I am going with a Lexus RX450HL. Acura and Infinity are nice too, but I have something for Toyota/Lexus. That transmission issue on Honda/Acura is something taken to be seriously. A friend's brand new Accord blew up a transmission at 55k miles, and I can never forget that. I have beaten up three Toyotas so far, and they performed like champs with no problems whatsover. Lexus is Toyota, and I am sure it will not disappoint me. I have faith in Toyota.
> I am going with it, need your well wishes.
> Thank you so much.
> 
> ...


Dara gets super excited when he sees a guy buying a car like that to driver Uber? He always wanted to find out why guys like you do this? And when Dara buys drinks for the office, he toasts to the guy buying the 60K car to do pools,then chokes on his food because hes laughing so loud,JMO


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Ok beloved friends, I thought alot about it. And I want to play it safe. Reliability and resale value are the strengths of Lexus. So I am going with a Lexus RX450HL. Acura and Infinity are nice too, but I have something for Toyota/Lexus. That transmission issue on Honda/Acura is something taken to be seriously. A friend's brand new Accord blew up a transmission at 55k miles, and I can never forget that. I have beaten up three Toyotas so far, and they performed like champs with no problems whatsover. Lexus is Toyota, and I am sure it will not disappoint me. I have faith in Toyota.
> I am going with it, need your well wishes.
> Thank you so much.
> 
> ...


I just have to say one thing.

You do realise that driving on platforms like Uber or Lyft is a Business?

You could buy an ex Taxi 2013 Camry Hybrid for Copart for a couple of thousand $, get a cheap paintjob to make it one colour, and get the same rates as in a Lexus.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

Guys, I know what you're saying. But I am not a full time ant anymore, I will be anting like 6 days or 8 days a month. I am looking to buy a car for myself anyways. And I changed my mind about the RX450HL. I just test drove the RX450HL, and the GX460, and boy I fell in love with the GX. That thing is a freaking 4Runner with a Lexus badge on it. It is very specious, very comfortable, and has roomy 3rd row seats. It qualifies for Select/XL/Lux/LuxBlack.
I love trucks, and this truck will be my personal truck, which will also make me some money when I have nothing else to do and have free time. 
Don't worry, I can afford it. I have a paid off Rav4 that I will trade in, and I have some money also to put down. So my monthly payment is not gonna be horrible, I can deal with it without anting. And I know the gas mileage on this truck sucks, but I can deal with that as well. It cannot get worse than $50 per 12 hour shift when I decide to ant with it. And this is going to be my last car, I will keep driving this till its wheels fall off, no more cars for me.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Just so you know, it’s a Land Cruiser with a Lexus badge. 

4Runner is smaller, Tacoma sized  Don’t disrespect the GX  

It’s the biggest of the big boys Toyota Co. offers


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

SurginGeneral said:


> Just so you know, it's a Land Cruiser with a Lexus badge.
> 
> 4Runner is smaller, Tacoma sized :wink: Don't disrespect the GX
> 
> It's the biggest of the big boys Toyota Co. offers


Nope. The Lexus LX570 is the Lexus Land Cruiser, with a 5.7 Litre V8. I cannot afford the LX570 in my wildest dreams, it's almost a $100,000, and a true gas guzzler. The GX460 is the equivalent of a 4Runner, the only difference between the GX460 and the 4Runner is the engine, the 4Runner has the 4 Litre V6 while the GX460 has the 4.6 Litre V8. Everything else is similar, like all the offroading goodies. But I believe the 4Runner is a better offroader because it has more ground clearance, the GX has sacrificed ground clearance for ride comfort I guess. While in the case of the LX570, it is as capable as its cousin the Land Cruiser. On the Lexus LX570 with a push of a button you can raise the suspension and increase the ground clearance. The Land Cruiser, the LX570 and the Toyota Tundra share the same engine which is a 5.7 Litre V8, these three are the true bad boys that Toyota/Lexus makes.
And by the way, the Toyota Tacoma has the 3.5 Litre V6 and has a better gas mileage than the 4Runner.

Lexus LX570


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Nope. The Lexus LX570 is the Lexus Land Cruiser, with a 5.7 Litre V8. I cannot afford the LX570 in my wildest dreams, it's almost a $100,000, and a true gas guzzler. The GX460 is the equivalent of a 4Runner, the only difference between the GX460 and the 4Runner is the engine, the 4Runner has the 4 Litre V6 while the GX460 has the 4.6 Litre V8. Everything else is similar, like all the offroading goodies. But I believe the 4Runner is a better offroader because it has more ground clearance, the GX has sacrificed ground clearance for ride comfort I guess. While in the case of the LX570, it is as capable as its cousin the Land Cruiser. On the Lexus LX570 with a push of a button you can raise the suspension and increase the ground clearance. The Land Cruiser, the LX570 and the Toyota Tundra share the same engine which is a 5.7 Litre V8, these three are the true bad boys that Toyota/Lexus makes.
> And by the way, the Toyota Tacoma has the 3.5 Litre V6 and has a better gas mileage than the 4Runner.
> 
> Lexus LX570
> ...


Well I'll be damned. You learn a new thing every day! I've always honestly thought there was only one large Lexus SUV and it was the Cruiser clone.

Thanks for the info, as a car guy I feel embarrassed but also intrigued that I have more to learn. Never paid enough attention to them and figured they were all the same (based on the LandCruiser [LX] with GX460 just being a different letter scheme for the smaller engine).

Damn! I appreciate the long post & info

Edit: fixed a confusing sentence


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

SurginGeneral said:


> Well I'll be damned. You learn a new thing every day! I've always honestly thought there was only one large Lexus SUV and it was the Cruiser clone.
> 
> Thanks for the info, as a car guy I feel embarrassed but also intrigued that I have more to learn. Never paid enough attention to them and figured they were all the same (based on the LandCruiser [LX] with GX460 just being a different letter scheme for the smaller engine).
> 
> ...


No problem bro. Actually I only know and love trucks. I don't know a thing about Audis and BMWs etc. Trucks and trucks only :biggrin:


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

I always find gx ugly-older grandma car personally. That body been around long time too. Why dont you go for qx80? It'd be very good choice if has no any chronic issue.

https://www.autolist.com/infiniti-qx80#vin=JN8AZ2NF1K9686958


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The transmission shop I fixed my ford at was full of those Acura’s. Shop owner said they are complete shit transmissions.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

2starDriver said:


> I always find gx ugly-older grandma car personally. That body been around long time too. Why dont you go for qx80? It'd be very good choice if has no any chronic issue.
> 
> https://www.autolist.com/infiniti-qx80#vin=JN8AZ2NF1K9686958


That old school, outdated, boxy, boring, ugly and mediocre look that the GX has, that's the reason why I want to buy it lol. I hope Toyota keeps the 4Runner/GX boxy and boring forever, for some maniacs like me who like them that way lol. qX80 would be too big for me, it is also more expensive. GX has a reasonable size, it is the exact size of a 4Runner.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

2starDriver said:


> That means extra time and $$$ along with trans fluid. This explains why mdx way cheaper than qx60
> There are tons of 2016 mdx with packages around 25k. You can not even find base black 2016 qx60 under 30k in socal.


Not necessarily, and not sure what exactly you're referring to as far as extra time and money. First thing to look at is if particular model has an interference or non interference engine, second - a timing chain is the only thing I'd suggest in a car that can actually maintain its whole life, as long as you are properly getting your oil changes for it to be withstand the heat of an engine and be lubed prop. If we're talking about Acura's I agree with the trans, their shit and not worth the fluid being changed so regularly


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

"Hey if you never thought Luxury and offroading went hand-in-hand, I got news for you" ???


----------

